# Round cherry bowl



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Another cherry bowl. Mitch


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice shape on that one Mitch. I like it. man you sure have turned a lot of pieces in a short amount of time since you began turning! Nice!

Corey


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks Corey. This isn't even half of half of them. Mitch


----------



## Roefa (Sep 14, 2007)

challagan said:


> Nice shape on that one Mitch. I like it. man you sure have turned a lot of pieces in a short amount of time since you began turning! Nice!
> 
> Corey


Mitch, do you ever eat and sleep, or just turn wood ???

Roger


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Roger. I'd rather turn. Time will come soon enough when I can sleep forever but I can't turn forever. Mitch


----------

